# A-HA! Caught LA making fun of the Spanish!



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

http://twitpic.com/cri9m

TEAM CAR?! SPANISH CONSPIRACY. HATES CONTADOR. MOST CORRUPT CYCLIST IN THE WORLD!

Saw this on Facebook. Figured it was something we can tease instead of speculate.


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

That's actually funny.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

LOL.

I suppose when you're used to support vehicles...

This photo could also be titled, "Welcome back to I'm in the middle of effing nowhere and I'm so screwed." 

Doubtful though. Whoever took this pic is the equivalent of a Sherpa. The Mt Bike Sherpa rides behind Lance on a 1986 steel classic Gary Fisher with bullnose bars and 40 pounds of food, water, tools, O2 cannisters, and spare wheelsets strapped to his downtube. There's probably a podium chick stuffed in there somehwere, too. 

I still heart LA. @sshole.


----------



## Farmer Tan (Jan 25, 2009)

Ha haaa! That's good.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Holy crap he looks virtually emaciated. What is he weighing in at, 140??


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

Duuude wheres my team car lol....Funny pic and caption.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Wow!*



RoadBikeVirgin said:


> Holy crap he looks virtually emaciated. What is he weighing in at, 140??


I didn't know one could have a negative body fat percentage


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

*Sad Puppy Face*

.....


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

*What a fred*

.....


----------



## Dr. Placebo (May 8, 2007)

if only he could ride a Fisher race utility rig...


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

T-shirt said:


> .....


Fred? Why - because he has mudguards? 
When you have to ride rain or not, guards aren't "Fred", they're pro. Ask any European pro. Ask Lars Michaelsen!


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

> dunmail on August 5, 2009
> Lance you need to eat some pies


Someone from the Lounge?


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

ultimobici said:


> Fred? Why - because he has mudguards?
> When you have to ride rain or not, guards aren't "Fred", they're pro. Ask any European pro. Ask Lars Michaelsen!


Cool flaps.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

He needs pies you say?

Nah.. He's a fatty ?


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

ultimobici said:


> Fred? Why - because he has mudguards?
> When you have to ride rain or not, guards aren't "Fred", they're pro. Ask any European pro. Ask Lars Michaelsen!


Does "pro" mean fred?


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

seeborough said:


> Cool flaps.


Are they made from a water bottle? That would be cool.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Mudguards = Dedication...rain or shine


----------



## function (Jun 20, 2008)

T-shirt said:


> Are they made from a water bottle? That would be cool.


Yes they're made from a water bottle  Standard practice in wet parts of the world.


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

Re: pies

That is basically what I said! "Maybe he should share a cookie with someone".


----------



## JSummers (Nov 21, 2008)

T-shirt said:


> .....


yea what a fred to be


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> LOL.
> Doubtful though. Whoever took this pic is the equivalent of a Sherpa. The Mt Bike Sherpa rides behind Lance on a 1986 steel classic Gary Fisher with bullnose bars and 40 pounds of food, water, tools, O2 cannisters, and spare wheelsets strapped to his downtube. There's probably a podium chick stuffed in there somehwere, too.


Sounds like you are describing me carrying around mine and my wife's stuff on the trail and people wonder why I am slow.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

jupiterrn said:


> Sounds like you are describing me carrying around mine and my wife's stuff on the trail *and people wonder why I am slow*.


You carry around a podium chick too? I suppose it's nice to have a spare...


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Lance gets a flat and the dillholes swoon.


----------



## Tumbleweed (Jun 6, 2005)

pretender said:


> Lance gets a flat and the dillholes swoon.


Huhwhattt?


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Ventruck said:


> http://twitpic.com/cri9m
> 
> TEAM CAR?! SPANISH CONSPIRACY. HATES CONTADOR. MOST CORRUPT CYCLIST IN THE WORLD!
> 
> Saw this on Facebook. Figured it was something we can tease instead of speculate.


I bet Alberto follows Lance. I bet his teeth are grinding.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Tumbleweed said:


> Huhwhattt?



I had a cat named Tumbleweed.


----------



## juswannaride (May 13, 2009)

glad to see LA having a sense of humor over the drivel.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Moderators Note*



pretender said:


> Lance gets a flat and the dillholes swoon.


Feel free to tone down the insults already. Review the posting Guidelines if you have any questions.


----------



## achtervolger (May 29, 2006)

ultimobici said:


> Fred? Why - because he has mudguards?
> When you have to ride rain or not, guards aren't "Fred", they're pro. Ask any European pro. Ask Lars Michaelsen!


You don't need to be pro! Just live in Seattle and train with a group. You'll be bottles on after one ride!


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Caught him at it again.

http://twitpic.com/dj990

Man, he's asking for trouble. Either that, or Alberto keeps stealing his cars.


----------



## livin4lax09 (Mar 15, 2008)

i love how everyone else has poked fun at someone, but when a celebrity does it... oh noes!

People need to take everything a bit less seriously.


----------

